# Silvia wand replacement for Gaggia (o-ring) query



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I fitted the silvia wand on my gaggia. However, if I insert the rubber o-ring, the wand is very tight to screw in and the wand needs to be fixed in one position, it does not rotate. Is this normal?

I found that before I inserted the o-ring, the wand screwed in very easily and I could rotate very easily. I also didn't notice much leakage from steam.

Would you advise that I remove the o-ring (if this is even possible as it was quite tight to fit) or should this be used?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did the old o ring come out with the old wand?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It should rotate, it does need the "O" ring to form a seal. It may be a fraction too long above the shoulder on the pipe and be binding when you tighten it up.

Try fitting the "O" ring on the pipe first before installing.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks. When you say fit the o-ring to the pipe do you mean the wand, or, in to the brass fitting? If I try fitting onto the wand first, the wand wont go in.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, I had a look with a flashlight and cant see any washer so presumably it has been removed at some point (go the machine on ebay). Should I sand the wand down at the tip? Is this a common thing to do?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Fit the "O" ring onto the top of the steam wand, depending on how much too long you could saw a "fraction" off with a junior hacksaw, or try sanding off as you say


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, I have found that I am having no leakage issues (or very marginal) and full movement of wand by not fitting the o-ring. Possibly this is different on every machine. I think taking off a fraction of the wand above the notch would fix my issue and allow me to fix the o-ring as well, but worried this is not going to go as planned and give me further issues. Tempted to keep the wand fitted with no o-ring for now.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I also couldn't fit mine with the o ring. Been running fine without it. No issues whatsoever.


----------

